# Postgres - нет конфига

## iamFake

Доброго времени суток.

поставил postgresql-base и postgresql-server

/etc/postgresql-8.4/  пуст... /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/* тоже... где брать конфиг???

спасибо

----------

## Bircoph

/usr/share/doc/ ?

----------

## iamFake

/usr/share/doc/

тут только sql экзамплы =\

----------

## _Sir_

 *iamFake wrote:*   

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> поставил postgresql-base и postgresql-server
> 
> /etc/postgresql-8.4/  пуст... /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/* тоже... где брать конфиг???
> ...

 После emerge -va postgresql прямо в консоли остаётся для кого-то сообщение:

```
 * Execute the following command to setup the initial database environment:      

 *                                                                               

 * emerge --config =dev-db/postgresql-server-8.4.2-r1
```

И зачем оно там? 

Рекомендуется также смотреть /etc/conf.d/postgresql-8.4 до запуска emerge --config и после  :Smile:  Обычно, первый запуск сервера /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 ведет к проверке, была ли инициализирована база данных, если нет, сначала проводится её инициализация с параметрами, указанными в /etc/conf.d

Лично я никогда не оставлял PGDATA по умолчанию: /var/lib/postgresql/8.X/data

Какой-то необычайно стойко-ущербный выбор места для хранения данных.

----------

## iamFake

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *iamFake wrote:*   Доброго времени суток.
> 
> поставил postgresql-base и postgresql-server
> 
> /etc/postgresql-8.4/  пуст... /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/* тоже... где брать конфиг???
> ...

 

в том то и дело что --config я делал... при старте сервера пишет 

/etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start

 * Starting PostgreSQL ...

 * The pid-file doesn't exist but pg_ctl reported a running server.

 * Please check whether there is another server running on the same port or read the log-file.

постгрес юзает порт 3306? если да то на нем у меня мускул висит... хочу запустить постгрес для того чтоб его посмотреть и решить что ставить на новом (еще не купленом) сервере... конфига после --config я так и не увидел... в нем то и хотел порт изменить...

и логи постгреса не нашел, а в messages пусто... только таже ошибка что в консоль выводиться...

----------

## _Sir_

 *iamFake wrote:*   

> в том то и дело что --config я делал... при старте сервера пишет 
> 
> /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
> 
>  * Starting PostgreSQL ...
> ...

 Ну зачем всё-то цитировать? Если есть подозрение, что сервер работает (пусть и криво) то всегда можно посмотреть выдачу ps ax или pstree и убить некорректный процесс. Открытые порты можно смотреть lsof -i или netstat -tupan

Мускул куплен Ораклом. Забудь о нем, кроме наколеночных баз, на скорую руку. Ну или если ты не фанат ЛАМП.

Стандартный порт Postgresql

```

sir@swan ~ $ grep postgre /etc/services

postgresql      5432/tcp                        # POSTGRES

postgresql      5432/udp

```

Основная информация конфигурационная для запуска сервера в файле /etc/conf.d/postgresql-8.4 Главное в ней -- место, где будет лежать база, и будет ли слушаться порт тсп. По умолчанию (если я правильно помню) постгре слушает сокет на локальной машине. Соответственно, законнектится удаленно ты не сможешь )  На официальном сайте Дженту есть руководство по запуску Постгре, не знаю насчет русского варианта, предпочитаю инглиш. Еще раз внимательно прочитай предыдущий пост. Там рекомендуется конфиг смотреть два раза. Не всякой автоматизации можно доверять.

----------

